# Is AI the best point guard of all time???



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

This is what I think is the top 5:


1. Allen Iverson
2. John Stockton
3. Magic Johnson
4. Oscar Robertson
5. Steve Francis

Comments please!


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Jason KIdd? Bob Cousy? Payton? Pistol Pete? Where are these guys and y is Francis in the top five


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> This is what I think is the top 5:
> 
> 
> 1. Allen Iverson
> ...


 Unfortunatley while AI is a great player I cant take this list seriously as you have him number 1 ALL TIME much less Steve Francis in your top 5


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

How can AI be the best PG of all time when most of his career he played the shooting guard position?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wow....I don't even know what to say. The only thing more shocking then saying AI is the best PG of all time is saying that francis is top 5.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

AI is certainly closer to #1 than Francis is to #5 however, neither belongs at those numbers.

AI is one of the all time greats at the guard position, but there is no need to try and pin point him to SG or PG.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

No, he isn't. Steve Francis?? That's a bad list.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Magic Johnson


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> No, he isn't. Steve Francis?? That's a bad list.


what is your list?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, what a list. The homer in me is agreeing, but I know Allen Iverson is not even close to the best point guard of all time. I think that title goes to either Magic Johnson or John Stockton.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> what is your list?


1a. Oscar Robinson
1b. Magic Johnson
2. John Stockton
3. Isiah Thomas
4. Bob Cousy
5. Jason Kidd

It's a hard position to grade objectively due to the evolution of the position. I gave Isiah the nod over Cousy because of his ability to dominate a game with sheer will. Cousy and Kidd are closely related in style, Kidd holding the size and rebounding advantage.

Oscar was a cut above Magic but not by much.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> This is what I think is the top 5:
> 
> 
> 1. Allen Iverson
> ...


That list is horribly off.

Of course, you do only have 17 post and you're a rookie so I'll decide to not take you seriously like every other poster does.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> 1a. Oscar Robinson
> 1b. Magic Johnson
> 2. John Stockton
> 3. Isiah Thomas
> ...


Not sure about Oscar Robinson being a PG but if you do consider him that then he is by far number one, IMO. The guy averaged a triple double and dominated his era. Magic is def. next in line. I'd flip flop Isiah and Stockton cuz Isiah captured rings and built and dynasty, but otherwise a solid list.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Allen Iverson and Francis aren't even close


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow....... I Can See AI Top 10...... Even Tho Hes More Of a SG But Whatever.......

But Francis??????... Hes Not Even Top 5 In The League Currently...... Wow


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

First and for most, While Iverson has dominated at the Pg this year, and clearly this year alone puts him in the top 20, he is by no means the number one Point guard.

That Belongs to Magic Johnson if you will, if you remember correctly the 6'2 Pg Played Center, and had a double double.

They then won on to clinch the series.

And that series was the NBA finals.

Allen has done nothing signifcantly close to that, while Ai has the heart, and competiveness of Magic Johnson, he is too inconsistant to get it done.

Mj treated the game like a business.

He executed and got the job done.

What he wanted more then anything was a ring.

He had a squad bulit around him sure, and that squad has won before.

But if your going to tell me without Magic Johnson that team was going to be 'show time' 

I'd throw up, and die of impossible laughter.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> First and for most, While Iverson has dominated at the Pg this year, and clearly this year alone puts him in the top 20, he is by no means the number one Point guard.
> 
> That Belongs to Magic Johnson if you will, if you remember correctly the 6'2 Pg Played Center, and had a double double.
> 
> ...


 Actually Magic Johnson is 6' 9


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

This thread is a perfect example of why I don't post on BBB as often as I used to.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Mattjb34 said:


> Not sure about Oscar Robinson being a PG but if you do consider him that then he is by far number one, IMO. The guy averaged a triple double and dominated his era. Magic is def. next in line. I'd flip flop Isiah and Stockton cuz Isiah captured rings and built and dynasty, but otherwise a solid list.


I put Stockton over Isiah because he is the leader in assists all-time and was more of a pass-first PG. Plus, Stockton practically turned Malone into an MVP.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

1) Magic
2) ISIAH
3) O. Robertson
4) Stockton
5) You can put Iverson here if you want; of course, you could put Cousy, Archibald, many others here too, it's debatable.

If you list Iverson as a shooting guard though, you can put him as high as #2 behind Jordan (West, though, usually has the number two spot locked).


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

SixersFan said:


> I put Stockton over Isiah because he is the leader in assists all-time and was more of a pass-first PG. Plus, Stockton practically turned Malone into an MVP.


Stockton practically turned Malone into the MVP?

Malone practically turned Stockton into the all-time assists leader.

And Isiah won with less than Stockton won with, too.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

first off Ai is not a true point guard and why is Steve Francis in the top 5 :laugh: 


The best point guards Ive seen are Magic , Zeke , Stockton


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

i dont know why i put francis in the top 5. i just like him i guess


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve Francis isn't even a top 10 point guard in the league today.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Steve Francis isn't even a top 10 point guard in the league today.



He may crack top 10 but no where near top 5


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> 1a. Oscar Robinson
> 1b. Magic Johnson
> 2. John Stockton
> 3. Isiah Thomas
> ...


Not only was Oscar Robinson not a PG but his actual last name is Robertson. However this list is still much better than that of the thread starter.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> Not only was Oscar Robinson not a PG but his actual last name is Robertson. However this list is still much better than that of the thread starter.


 Now being a veteran that you are Outlaw, that him not being a PG was a technicality. 2 Seasons for Milwaukee he WAS the PG. The other seasons he was just the "initiator" of the offense.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Now being a veteran that you are Outlaw, that him not being a PG was a technicality. 2 Seasons for Milwaukee he WAS the PG. The other seasons he was just the "initiator" of the offense.


The big O was everything to Cincinatti....If you look at his early numbers he avg 30 ppg, close to 10 rpg and 10 assists..So,basically,he had the ball in his hands the whole dam game,so by default he played the point...


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Magic is easily greatest PG of alltime.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

truth said:


> The big O was everything to Cincinatti....If you look at his early numbers he avg 30 ppg, close to 10 rpg and 10 assists..So,basically,he had the ball in his hands the whole dam game,so by default he played the point...


 True I didnt even mention the Cincinnati days


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

Well I think Steve Nash is a better point guard than Allen Iverson. Also what about Mark Price, he was a better player than John Stockton. He just didnt have Karl Malone, he had Brad Daugherty. I know not many people will agree but Price was quicker and a better shooter. He didnt get the assists and he got hurt a lot so thats probably why he isnt as celebrated as he should be. Plus he got no titiles but neither did Stockton and AI hasnt got one yet. Also Pete Maravich should be on the list and Steve Fancis shouldnt be.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

jasonC said:


> Well I think Steve Nash is a better point guard than Allen Iverson. Also what about Mark Price, he was a better player than John Stockton. He just didnt have Karl Malone, he had Brad Daugherty. I know not many people will agree but Price was quicker and a better shooter. He didnt get the assists and he got hurt a lot so thats probably why he isnt as celebrated as he should be. Plus he got no titiles but neither did Stockton and AI hasnt got one yet. Also Pete Maravich should be on the list and Steve Fancis shouldnt be.


pete maravich was hardly a good pg. he could score but he only averaged 5 assists per game for his career. also AI doesnt belong in the top 5 pgs of all time let alone number 1. PGS LOOK TO PASS FIRST AND GET TEAMATES INVOLVED. AI DOESNT DO THAT. WHEN HE STARTS DOING THAT THEN WE CAN TALK ABOUT HIS PG STATUS.

best pgs, no order
magic
robertson
cousy
thomas
stockton


----------

